# LED Help



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

My security cameras don't have audio capabilities and theirs not enough light for my Camcorder to clearly capture video, so I want to create an IR Illuminator/flashlight to increase the visibility on my camcorder.

I've tested the camcorder with my son's night vision and it works, but it's just not very powerful. I'm going to radio shack today to pickup 3 High output infrared LED's that are 5mm 1.2VDC 100mA 940nm .

Not sure this will work, but worth a try.

How many and what type of batteries should I use to power the 3 LEDS? Also how should I wire the LED's together (series or parallel)?


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

You could wire them in series and run them from a two cell C size battery holder. Putting them in series will require 3.6 volts but I think a C size pack will supply enough current to make them light pretty well with out having to use resistors.

You can try other scenarios by using the LED calculator here: http://led.linear1.org/1led.wiz


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks Homey. 

I was thinking about just buying a flash light and converting it from a standard bulb to the 3 LED's. Figured it would be the cheapest solution with reflector, lens, on/off switch and battery compartment.

So I'll pick up a cheapo two C-cell flash light


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm curious...why not check out places like Fry's for IR spots for video cameras? Are you planning on putting different leds around the haunt, light up a specific area, or attach to the camera?

Brightness isn't the only issue...distance is also important. I have security cameras instead at my home. A couple of them have built in IRs. They don't handle squat unless the area is close to the camera. For example...I can't point one of those from the second story and expect to see much at ground level. In fact...I won't see anything unless there is other lighting.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Well I'm trying to do something Saturday and am almost 2 hours from Fry's. I was hoping to hold the light or mount it in some way to my camcorder and follow groups through the haunt.

I got great video with the surveillance cameras I'm using, but no audio. So I thought I'd give this a try.


----------

